
Robinhood investment app starts trading cryptos in the US - lando2319
https://blog.robinhood.com/news/2018/2/21/robinhood-crypto-trading-is-here
======
elliekelly
Reminder that Robinhood's business model comes at the expense of your privacy,
and in the long run, your bottom line:
[https://startupsventurecapital.com/robinhoods-
exceptionally-...](https://startupsventurecapital.com/robinhoods-
exceptionally-clever-business-model-arbitraging-privacy-776663d4d855)

edit: it only just dawned on me that "Robinhood" is supposed to mean steal
from the rich to give to the poor yet they do the exact opposite

